# setting up an 75gal.



## samanthabrandon

I am currently at a 45gal and want to go bigger to a 75. I am going to use Cichlid Substrate and not sure of what kind of rock for caves to use..What is best Texas holey rock or lava rock???? *c/p*


----------



## WillFull

I think you will be good either way. It is more of a personal choice. I think the Texas stuff looks more natural especially after it has some aquarium grime on it. Plus it is limestone so it will keep your water good and alkaline if you are keeping africans.


----------



## jshill103

texas is nice stuff


----------

